# Scene Safety!?!



## MedicPrincess (Apr 14, 2006)

After a crappy morning yesterday, we thought HECK, it has to get better.

So about 1800 last night we get sent for a breathing problems at a store that is a National Retail Chain.  Dipatch info is 18 y/o F, hx of asthma, in breakroom with severe breathing difficulties.  Nothing further.

When we arrive on scene we are greeted by a panic-stricken employee telling us she has passed out and they are back on the phone with 911. So we make our way to the back, and sure enough she is laid out on the cold cement floor.  She is conscious, but breathing very fast, not asthma attack, but panic attack fast.  My medic starts talking to her to get her to slow down and as he does I kind of look around to see if anybody there can tell us what happened to get her like she is, and to find out if she fell where she was or if they laid her there.  As I do, I smell something funny.  I look beyond my partner to the corner and am like, HEY Bri...check that out.

The Microwave was on fire!  The FF that were there with us were like OH OH...FIRE!!, and I never seen those guys move that fast unless food or nap time was involved. I looked at the employees and was like...Umm..Whats that.  They were like, OH Yea, theres a fire in our breakroom too.:wacko: 

Our patient had put a Wendys hamburger in the microwave and the metal in it had caused a fire in the microwave.  She paniced, screamed and began hyperventlating.  Everyone heard her scream, saw her having breathing problems, saw the fire....and when they called 911, they somehow FORGOT TO TELL THEM ABOUT THE FIRE!!  It was all I could do to keep it together.  How do you Forget to metion the fire in the breakroom???   :unsure:  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 14, 2006)

Maybe she wanted the place to burn down?


----------



## Jon (Apr 14, 2006)

Oops.......


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 14, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Oops.......


 

Tha's prolly what she said.....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 14, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Tha's prolly what she said.....


 
Actually....I think she said more...


AAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 14, 2006)

Aren't you supposed to check the scene before going in?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 14, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> Aren't you supposed to check the scene before going in?


 
Yep.  You sure are.  And I guess from now on i will double check to ensure the scene isn't ON FIRE before going in....

kind of like..

HI!  Im with EMS.  Your house/business/whatever isn't on fire is it??  ok then, We are here to help.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 14, 2006)

Great post!

National Retail Chain... She's definitely "_Putting it to the man"

_Princess, there are few things I can count on in life.  I know Monday's suck, I have to pay taxes, and *no matter where Princess is, trouble will follow.*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 14, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> Aren't you supposed to check the scene before going in?


 
Check the scene? Why? That's no fun... (sarcasm)


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 15, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> Yep.  You sure are.  And I guess from now on i will double check to ensure the scene isn't ON FIRE before going in....
> 
> kind of like..
> 
> HI!  Im with EMS.  Your house/business/whatever isn't on fire is it??  ok then, We are here to help.



"Uh, if your house is on fire.. uh.. we're like, closed.. or something. Bye!" :-D


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 15, 2006)

:lol: That's hilarious!


----------



## emtff99 (Apr 15, 2006)

*ALWAYS* check the scene for any potential hazards or threats prior to going in. Tunnel vision can wreak havoc real quick.


----------



## Jon (Apr 15, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Great post!
> 
> National Retail Chain... She's definitely "_Putting it to the man"
> 
> _Princess, there are few things I can count on in life.  I know Monday's suck, I have to pay taxes, and *no matter where Princess is, trouble will follow.*


Wal-Mart, anyone?

Maybe it was K-Mart...???


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 15, 2006)

OLD NAVY.

It was FAAARRRR to tempting to do a little shopping while my medic got what he needed for the refusal.  They had a killer sale happening and a couple REALLY CUTE skirts!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 15, 2006)

Blue light special...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 16, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Blue light special...



Umm, wouldn't that be the Red and Blue light special?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 16, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Umm, wouldn't that be the Red and Blue light special?


 
Kmart.......


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 16, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Kmart.......



I was thinking of the lights on the rig.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 16, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of the lights on the rig.


 
I was thinking of the giant nylon blue light over Sporting Goods.


----------

